# Dayton 120 Subwoofer - Anemic Output



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got my Marantz SR6005 hooked up the other day and received my new Canare L77S subwoofer cable today to replace a cheap fill in cable from BestBuy. I hooked up these cable to SW RCA output on the AVR and Line In on theDayton sub. I have gain turned up to 12 o'clock, or even higher to try to get this thing to bump. I have frequency turned to 120Hz on the sub as I have the XO and LFE set to 80Hz. I've tried even turning it to LFE+Main and back to LFE. I've tried turning the Bass output on the AVR up to +4.0 dB. I've changed speakers from large to small - FYI - I have Paradigm Studio 60s and CC-470 Center. I have the Fronts Bi-Amped via Front channel and Amp Assign, then in the AVR changed to Speaker C.

I've watched both Iron Man and The Mechanic on Blu-Ray on PS3, and I'm not getting much bass, especially for a powered 150W woofer.

Any help or input?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Did you have better bass response before you switched the cable, AVR? Did you move the subwoofer at all?


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

The bass output seems to be the same. The sub has not moved.

I talked to Parts-Express about my hookup - they state it is correct. They asked my to buy a Y-splitter and try that.

I talked to Marantz - everything is set properly, but they have asked me to re-run Audyssey again and they've also told me to move the Mono Line In to the Left channel versus the Right (as Dayton manual states Right).

I've talked to Mark @ AC4L - he suggests going to Best Buy and buying a new powered sub that I can return and see if it's the sub.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As you move around the room, does the bass get louder? Is there any one place where it's really loud or quiet? Put on a bass heavy track and see what you find?


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

That's the problem - there is barely any bass. I can hold my hand on the sub and there is little to no vibration. When I turn it off, it makes a loud "pop" noise, so I know it's working. But to answer your question, bass output around the room is the same - very poor to very little.

I've tried Iron Man & The Mechanic movie..barely any bass.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, it doesn't sound like a placement issue then. I'd say to re-run audyssey or manually set your sub levels, and if that doesn't work, try to borrow a sub from a friend to try it out.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

eugovector said:


> Well, it doesn't sound like a placement issue then. I'd say to re-run audyssey or manually set your sub levels, and if that doesn't work, try to borrow a sub from a friend to try it out.


I've set sub levels manually - set to +4.0dB.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Sounds like a definite issue somewhere.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Turn Audyssey off and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Since the Dayton does not have a low pass by-pass switch you should set the low pass filter knob on your sub to the highest frequency it allows, you have yours set to 120 Hz, set it to 150 Hz. 

After running Audyssey, what trim levels does it report for the sub? If it is a high positive number then you may need to set the sub gain higher, or lower for a high negative, so Audyssey does not run out of correction range. 

When you tried setting your sub level manually, did you use an SPL meter or just go by ear?


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

nova said:


> Since the Dayton does not have a low pass by-pass switch you should set the low pass filter knob on your sub to the highest frequency it allows, you have yours set to 120 Hz, set it to 150 Hz.
> 
> After running Audyssey, what trim levels does it report for the sub? If it is a high positive number then you may need to set the sub gain higher, or lower for a high negative, so Audyssey does not run out of correction range.
> 
> When you tried setting your sub level manually, did you use an SPL meter or just go by ear?


It actually goes to 180Hz, I checked, and it's been at 180Hz ever since I hooked it up and ran Audyssey setup. I believe Audyssey had it set at 0.0dB or even -1.0dB. I've scaled it all the way up to +4.0dB.

I don't have an SPL meter - don't feel like spending another $150 for something I shouldn't need to tell me how much bass I'm feeling or not feeling or even getting. So, I'm going by ear.


----------



## DareDevil (Oct 8, 2011)

If anyone cares - solved the issue. I'm going to need a Y-Cable. For some reason this Dayton requires both the Left & Right Mono inputs to be used to get full power and bass. I hooked my iPod up to the sub directly with RCA outs - and I get bass output that rattles the plates and lights, but when I take one output out, my bass output cuts down to about 50% or even less.

I then hooked the subwoofer cable back up to my AVR and ran the iPod through the AVR, same bass output as when I had one RCA cable plugged in.

Solution is a Y-Cable. Kind of a bummer, but at least the problem is solved.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing what the issue was, glad to hear you got it solved.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Monoprice would be a good place to pick up an inexpensive y-cable.


----------

